# I just can't wrap my head around this



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

There were two explosions at the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Windows were blown out and a lot of people were hurt. 

The worst thing that has ever happened is when women first tried to enter the race years ago. I am sure this will be on your news tonight. There are THOUSANDS of runners in this race every year. A lot of folks got hurt by flyiing glass.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 15, 2013)

how horrible that violence in this country continues in public places, unabated.  addie, thank heavens that you are safe at home.  i thought of you immediately upon hearing the disturbing news of explosions at the boston marathon site.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 15, 2013)

wow, after reading your post I went and checked what media has to say. Of course they do not really know anything yet.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 15, 2013)

25 wounded; 2 dead.

The explosions were a block away from my office ....

Also a suspicious fire at the JFK Library


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2013)

Unbelievable. I'm glad you're okay,  jenny. This is just crazy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

vitauta said:


> how horrible that violence in this country continues in public places, unabated. addie, thank heavens that you are safe at home. i thought of you immediately upon hearing the disturbing news of explosions at the boston marathon site.


 
I used to go to this event every year and stand there at the finish line. It has been comfirmed that it was two bombs and just minutes after the explosions there was a major fire at the JFK Library in another part of the city. They don't know if the two are connected. 

The runners that didn't get to the finish line have been diverted to another street so that they can finish the race.  This whole episode is so sad. My two great grandchildren are at the race with their mother. I don't think they were at the finish line. Won't know until tonight. My grandson, their father has been called in for active duty and is on high alert. So he can't go to Boston to make sure they are all right. He is a firefighter. And my granddaughter's husband, a policeman is also on high alert. 

Where the explosions occured in front of that building is a Walgreen's. It has a large plate glass window. There are some serious injuries from that glass. Two people are dead. 

I am just so shaken up. This is a fun event. You stand on the side and pass out water to the runners and cheer them on. You make friends with the person standing beside you. And when their runner crosses the finish you cheer just as loudly as you new friend. The race officially ends six p.m. Some folks stay right to the very end to cheer even the last runner. 

And this is Patriots Day in Massachusetts. The day the war started for our freedom. From "The Shot Heard Round The World" to bombing. Some freedom.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had to run into the village and heard that on the radio. I can't believe it.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> wow, after reading your post I went and checked what media has to say. Of course they do not really know anything yet.


 
The Govenor and the Police Commissioner just spoke on TV. More than 40 injured, two dead, two amputations. All Federal agencies are here. FBI, ATF, Secret Service, FAA. Two more explosive devices have been found and are presently being unarmed and dismantled. Four hospitals were utilized. Mass General, Boston Medical, Brigham's and Women's and Tufts Medical Center. 

There has been no official name attached to this event. But those that were right there have been calling it a terrorist attack. And right now there is a SWAT team at the Tufts Medical Center. 

The Mayor of Danbury Connecticut said that the last mile of the race was dedicated to the families of Newtown. The family members were sitting in the grandstand reserved for officials and special guests. Will violence always follow these people?


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 15, 2013)

This world is so full of anger and hate and senseless acts anymore.  It's so danged sad.

Sympathy to all the injured, the fatalities, the families and anyone nearby as well as those of us hit hard by it just by hearing of it.

Seems nothing is safe anymore


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2013)

I just can't wrap my head around this either....


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I just can't wrap my head around this either....


 
They just reported that a three year old was critically injured and transferred to Children's Hospital. The President is going to speak right after six o'clock.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been watching the live CBS news feed online. So horrible. So many innocent people affected one way or another. I pray it doesn't get worse than it already is. 

Addie, and anyone else here who knows someone there, I pray that all your family, friends, etc. come home safe.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope they can attach a group or person to this. It is good that they found some bombs that hadn't gone off yet.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 15, 2013)

Can you imagine if the bomb under the grandstand went off (it didn't and was discovered and destroyed) and the families of the Newtown victims were injured or killed?


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Can you imagine if the bomb under the grandstand went off (it didn't and was discovered and destroyed) and the families of the Newtown victims were injured or killed?


 
You can bet that from here on in, I will never be anywhere there is a crowd. I hope the injured person that is of interest at BWH is the one.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 15, 2013)

A despicable and cowardly act to target innocent people gathered to celebrate a wonderful event.  Addie, I understand your feelings and share them about staying away from crowded places.  We have to be mindful though.  If we allow ourselves to be frighted of engaging in the world and keep us hiding in our homes, they have won.  =0(


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish you all could get the news from one of our local stations. Our local stations are WBZ, WCVB, and WHDH. I think if you google anyone of these station, you can get the streaming reports directly. CNN is so off the truth. What they don't know, they are making up.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 15, 2013)

There will be a lot of extra people in my prayers tonight. I'm glad you two are safe. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 15, 2013)

Does Andy M. Live in Boston or somewhere else in Massachusetts? Is everybody accounted for on DC?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Does Andy M. Live in Boston or somewhere else in Massachusetts? Is everybody accounted for on DC?



I live in a suburb well outside the city.  We're well and have been watching the news.  The train of thought that leads to bombings is so foreign to me.  I cannot comprehend how anyone feels they benefit from this.  

Our thoughts are with the victims and at the same time we are relieved the other bombs were disabled.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2013)

I like this for kids:


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 16, 2013)

This is good for all of us to remember Dawg. There are many more good people in the world than evil ones and it does help  to think about all the "good" people helping.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

There were two soldiers who had just crossed the finish line when the first explosion went off. They both ran over to help the injured. Then once the EMS folks got to them, they ran all the way to Mass General Hospital to donate blood.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Does Andy M. Live in Boston or somewhere else in Massachusetts? Is everybody accounted for on DC?


 
The explosions happened in the ritzy part of Boston. So you can be assured that no members of DC live in that area. Mostly high end businesses and tall condo buildings that are priced closed to $1M. It is also the insurance center in the city. Lots of hair salons for the rich and famous along with very expensive botiques. Small little cafe type restaurants where they have tables outside and their menues are in French. The Kennedys frequent the stores in that area when they are in town. Lots of art galleries. Old victorian buildings that have been branded as an historic building. There are also several five star hotels in that area. Including one of the Ritz hotels. Rooms start at $500 a night.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 16, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> This is good for all of us to remember Dawg. There are many more good people in the world than evil ones and it does help  to think about all the "good" people helping.



So, so true.  It only takes one or two people to do this sort of evil.  But just watch how many people ran towards the smoke and screams of terror rather then away.  Not just people whose "job" it was to assist.  But all those others who where just at the wrong place at the right time and helped those who needed it.  God willing, I hope I would do the same.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

mmyap said:


> So, so true. It only takes one or two people to do this sort of evil. But just watch how many people ran towards the smoke and screams of terror rather then away. Not just people whose "job" it was to assist. But all those others who where just at the wrong place at the right time and helped those who needed it. God willing, I hope I would do the same.


 
A lot of the folks who were standing across the street from the explosions ran across to help the wounded and injured. They were trying to apply pressure to those with the worst wounds and injuries.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 16, 2013)

Besides the victims, families, EMS workers (firefighters, paramedics, police, and other agency workers), spectators who witnessed this, and the citizens of Boston, I am thinking of the ED docs, nurses, and other healthcare professionals at the hospitals in Boston. One of the ED docs is part of the organization with which I have been working since 2011. When I see her next week, I'm going to give her a big hug.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 16, 2013)

Sad news.....

The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine.  His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off.  His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury.  His little sister lost her leg.  Dad hit by shrapnel.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 16, 2013)

Very sad when it touches someone you know personally.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine. His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off. His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury. His little sister lost her leg. Dad hit by shrapnel.


 
 Jenny, it really hits home when you personally know some of the victims. This poor family. One of the reporters said that as they were helping the worst victims, they were picking up the lost limbs along with the victims. Good Good, how gruesome. I need to call my son and find out if he worked yesterday at BMC. My heart goes out to you and your neighbors Jenny.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine.  His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off.  His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury.  His little sister lost her leg.  Dad hit by shrapnel.



I'm so sorry to hear that, Jenny. My heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 16, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine.  His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off.  His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury.  His little sister lost her leg.  Dad hit by shrapnel.


So sorry...I only have tears, no other words.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 16, 2013)

My cousin was a mile from the blast in the stands. Watching her boyfriend run. Thank G-d she is fine. Scary, scary world we are living in. This of course brings to mind Israel, where people live under constant threat of violence like this 24/7. Israel has become a training ground for the terrorist of all kinds. Something that I have been saying for years. Unfortunatelly there are people all over the world who think Israel deserves it. Guess what, Boston is an example of how people do not deserve it, but still suffer. Terrorist, I do not care if they are local school boy that were bullied because they could not run fast, those would still be terrorist if they blow up a bomb. Or foreigners, they have to be dealt with in the harshest way the law is allowed to deal.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 16, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine. His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off. His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury. His little sister lost her leg. Dad hit by shrapnel.


 
Tears are just rolling down my face, I have no words. Only pain.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> My cousin was a mile from the blast in the stands. Watching her boyfriend run. Thank G-d she is fine. Scary, scary world we are living in. This of course brings to mind Israel, where people live under constant threat of violence like this 24/7. Israel has become a training ground for the terrorist of all kinds. Something that I have been saying for years. Unfortunatelly there are people all over the world who think Israel deserves it. Guess what, Boston is an example of how people do not deserve it, but still suffer. Terrorist, I do not care if they are local school boy that were bullied because they could not run fast, those would still be terrorist if they blow up a bomb. Or foreigners, they have to be dealt with in the harshest way the law is allowed to deal.


 
I have a mean side to me. I sincerely hope that one of the injured who lost both legs was the person who left the bomb there and couldn't get out of the way in time.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 16, 2013)

Just horrific, we were watching it over here on the news too . There are just no words .


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine.  His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off.  His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury.  His little sister lost her leg.  Dad hit by shrapnel.



jenny, I'll pray for your neighbors as they go through this difficult time.  Heck, for the entire neighborhood.  Just line 9/11, an event like this touches everyone.    You start go play "Six Degrees of Separation" and realize just how close you are to someone involved.  We're lucky in that no one we know directly (or even a friend of a friend) was there and/or hurt. Our old neighbor is a runner and dreams of running Boston someday.  His goal is to run a marathon in every state.  Since he's finished about 30 races I knew he wouldn't be here since he's saving Boston for #50. (I believe he said he'd have to age-out of needing a qualifying time before he could run it.)  I wish everyone was as safe as Al today...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

Addie, how you holding up. Hope you were able to get some sleep last night.  I know if I lived in Boston I'd have slept with one eye open. 

Watching the news now and they're mentioning how we're at the 24 hour mark since the blasts.  Seems like just a minute ago and also a lifetime.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 16, 2013)

Our prayers are for all the victims and their families.  Such a tragedy...
words fail me.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, how you holding up. Hope you were able to get some sleep last night. I know if I lived in Boston I'd have slept with one eye open.
> 
> Watching the news now and they're mentioning how we're at the 24 hour mark since the blasts. Seems like just a minute ago and also a lifetime.


 
My stomach has been in a knot. After watching the bomb dogs going through all the luggage from the airplane this morning, I have the same feeling that I had on 9/11. I got dressed this morning, hopped on my scooter and ran an errand that took me almost an hour. I was so nervous being out and in the proximity of the airport. On the way home I stopped at the beach and looked over at the runway. Usually at that hour the planes are lined up for takeoff. There wasn't one plane waiting. That is so eerie. I usually take the back streets that run parallel to the beach and airport. It is a pretty ride. Not today. I took the quickest route that got me there and back as fast as I could go.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

BTW, they have identified the Marathon Bomber and and arrest is imminent.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

*An update*

This afternoon we had a bomb threat and scare at the new Federal Courthouse in South Boston. It turned out to be a false report. 

As a result of that activity, all news conferences regarding the Marathon Bomber has been put on hold. This city is on pins and needles.

Please take a look and I hope you can open it at the video I posted on Stray Thoughts. We are holding strong. It tells you what we in Boston are made of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have removed all mention of the rude neighbor and the political bomb being discussed.  This thread is for commiseration and updates, not for placing blame anywhere towards our country's leaders.

Thank you.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> We are holding strong. It tells you what we in Boston are made of.


 
I had the good fortune to spend three years on Cape Cod when I was in my mid teens.  My dad was stationed at Otis AFB.  Mass and Boston people are awesome.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2013)

There were two reports of unaccompanied packages being investigated in our area today. Neither turned out to be dangerous. Dang copycats.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> There were two reports of unaccompanied packages being investigated in our area today. Neither turned out to be dangerous. Dang copycats.


 
Everyone is on edge.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2013)

Bruins-Sabres National Anthem - YouTube

Boston Strong!


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2013)

mmyap said:


> I had the good fortune to spend three years on Cape Cod when I was in my mid teens. My dad was stationed at Otis AFB. Mass and Boston people are awesome.


 
Thank you. We are all "Boston Strong!" Our battle cry.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2013)

*A Thank You To All Members*

I want to take this time to thank everyone of our members from all over the world for your support and prayers. To date, there has been over $1M dollars raised already for the victims of the bombing. This fund was started spontaneously. You have no idea how much this support means to all the runners and the people of Boston and Massachusetts. This fund will help with rehab for the amputees, counseling for those who need it, and so many other needs. Once these patients are finally discharged from the hospital, they will need transportation to their home. Whether it be here in the United States or some other country. This fund will help them. 

The doctors at the Boston Medical Center held a news conference on the condition of the patients at their facility. They are still performing surgeries on some of the victims. Some of them were amputations. Some are to close some of the wounds. A few patients are still in critical conditon. 

A lot of the runners are saying that they are now looking for closure. Most of the runners had a friend running with them. One would be hurt seriously, their friend not so much. It is the less injured friend that is going to need the counseling. 

Today there will be an interfaith healing service at the Holy Cross Church not far from where the Marathon ended. The President and the First Lady have landed and will be attending. They will both speak. There is word that the First Lady wants to be able to visit some of the more seriously injured in the hospital. It is unclear if that will happen. But it is so like her. 

Thank you for your support. This has been a hard week for Boston. But we are a strong people. We are *Boston Strong!* We will come out through the other end of this horrific time.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 19, 2013)

addie, my heart goes out with all of the others to the victims and the people of boston. we in nyc have a particular understanding of what it means to live through a terroristic attack.

while most of the time boston and ny are sports rivals, at times like this we consider ourselves sister cities, closer to each other than even the rest of the u.s.. 

but in the end, we all here come together as americans first. the rest of the world should only be so lucky, imo.

i liked what the president said today, that they messed with the wrong city. damn straight! bostonians are some of the toughest, patriotic, and most resillient people i've ever known.

boston strong!


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2013)

buckytom said:


> addie, my heart goes out with all of the others to the victims and the people of boston. we in nyc have a particular understanding of what it means to live through a terroristic attack.
> 
> while most of the time boston and ny are sports rivals, at times like this we consider ourselves sister cities, closer to each other than even the rest of the u.s..
> 
> ...


 
Thank you bt. And the good news is that one of the terrorists is dead while they hunt for the other. Right now there is a twenty block area in Watertown that is on lockdown. The people cannot leave their homes. Not even to go to work. They are going to be doing a house to house search. Once the pictures were released it was just a matter of hours before they were recognized and reported.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 19, 2013)

The **** has totally hit the fan.  Boston is in lockdown.

I got a panic robocall to stay inside.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone here know how they got the terrorists' pictures?
Was it a buiness' surveillance camera, a private individual's camera...?
I can't seem to find an answer Googling and was curious.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2013)

Some of the pictures came from a surveillance camera at a department store.  Lord & Taylor I think.  They may have been the initial shots of one guy on the cell phone rather than the shots of them walking with their backpacks.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Andy. I like to know the details.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2013)

It's just a guess, but I'd say the second more recent round of photos also came from a surveillance camera.  The angle was a little elevated and fixed.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 19, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Does anyone here know how they got the terrorists' pictures?
> Was it a buiness' surveillance camera, a private individual's camera...?
> I can't seem to find an answer Googling and was curious.



Lord and Taylor from across the street , Fidelity from same side of the street and private cell phone and photos from both.

Possibly the tennis and racquet club too


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2013)

The authorities asked for the public's' help. To send any videos that they were taken at the time of the explosions. And boy did they get a response. The FBI site crashed twice. So aside from the Lord & Taylor pictures, they had plenty to work with. 

Right now after 18 hours of lock down and police all over the place, there was more gunfire. The report is that they have a person surrounded in a covered boat in a backyard. The reports are that it is the #2 suspect that they have been looking for. I hope so. This has gone on long enough. I feel like I am living in a war zone.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2013)

It's over.  They got him, and he's alive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It's over.  They got him, and he's alive.


Thank God!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2013)

Salute! I am so happy he was taken alive.
There are too manny times we don't know what their "goal" was.
I'm looking forward to more good news tomorrow.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 19, 2013)

Much relief for the people of that area.  

Many heartfelt thanks to the law enforcement for not giving up.

I'm glad they got him.  

Now people can begin rebuilding their lives.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Salute! I am so happy he was taken alive.
> There are too manny times we don't know what their "goal" was.
> I'm looking forward to more good news tomorrow.


 

Their goal is very simple, kill all the infidels, thats you and me included. We did not need him alive the goal was clear from the begining. Unfortunatelly thre are billion more like him.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 23, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sad news.....
> 
> The little boy that died was a neighbor of mine.  His dad had run and just finishef and the boy was rushing to greet him when it went off.  His mother lost an eye and has a bad brain injury.  His little sister lost her leg.  Dad hit by shrapnel.



Jenny, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Everyone in Boston has been in my and my mom's thoughts and prayers this whole week.  They will continue to be as long as it is needed.  How is the family doing?  I heard the little girl was in dance classes.  You know this has got to be so devastating for her and the family both.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 23, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You start go play "Six Degrees of Separation" and realize just how close you are to someone involved.



I realize exactly what you are talking about.  One of my daughter's aunt and uncle live the next county over from us.  Her aunt volunteers for Meals on Wheels, she works with a runner who lives in the same community.  He has run in the Marathon about 3 times and was going to run in this one.  When he went to get his checkup for the marathon, his physician told him he couldn't run because had developed colitis and high blood pressure.  My daughter was panicking because she thought he had run in it, her aunt hadn't told her that he couldn't.  We saw an article in our local paper the next day about him and how he couldn't run because of his illness.  My DD was sad that he was ill but SO SO happy that he didn't go because that meant he was alive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2013)

Our Medical Director and his wife, both doctors, are okay.  She ran in the race and he was about 4 blocks away from the bombings.  They are both home and fine now.  They stayed long enough to help as they could until they were no longer needed.


----------

